# Bottle with weak embossing



## 2find4me (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wanted 2 know what yall use to paint over your faintly embossed bottles.


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 15, 2012)

Most people use white out or paint markers.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't do it.[]


----------



## epackage (Oct 15, 2012)

Elmers paint sticks, you can find them at any of the crafts stores in a variety of sizes and colors...[]


----------



## chosi (Oct 16, 2012)

I prefer water soluble paints, because they wash off the easiest.  But they also tend to come off when you don't want them too.


----------

